
OnePlus asks women to participate in degrading contest to get a smartphone - smacktoward
http://www.theverge.com/2014/8/12/5994877/oneplus-holding-sexist-ladies-first-contest-for-smartphone-invites
======
lazylizard
Ladies (and only ladies, sorry guys, ladies first), the rules are simple:

Draw the OnePlus logo on a piece of paper or on your hand/face/wherever (so we
know it’s really you)

Take a photo of yourself with the OnePlus logo clearly visible

Post the photo in this thread

The 50 most well-liked ladies will receive an invite and a Never Settle
t-shirt. Additionally, we will be giving out another 100 invites at random to
any lady who participates in the contest. The contest begins today and ends on
Friday. We will announce the winners on Monday.

Ladies, no nudity please.

Bonus:

If we receive 500 entries, we will give 1 OnePlus One Sandstone Black 64GB
edition to whoever (from 1 of 16 launch countries) takes our favorite photo.

------
Mz
I think _degrading_ is sort of a strong word but, yeah, there is no question
that this is a sexist contest since it is only open to women and, also, is
kind of icky because it let's them jump the line based on their looks,
essentially. So while I think the reaction is kind of strongly worded, I also
understand the eff off sentiment being expressed.

------
MrZongle2
So what does it say about the women who participate in this contest?

Are they victims being degraded?

~~~
laurengolem
Are you truly trying to define victimhood in this case of sexism? The issue is
never black and white, but I think it's pretty clear that OnePlus's campaign
is straight up sexist. Unless this is your opportunity to point out that women
who participate are just as bad (therefore relinquish respect for them)?

~~~
MrZongle2
No. My point was this _optional_ contest was described as "degrading". If a
woman -- who we're going to assume is an adult and just as capable of
independent, critical thought as a man -- chooses to participate, is she
really being "degraded" (being victimized), or is she a willing participant?

In my opinion, it is the latter. Is the contest stupid & juvenile? Sure. But
the holier-than-thou, I-am-the-arbiter-of-what-is-appropriate-for-women
attitude that comes across in the Verge article rubbed me the wrong way.

~~~
seanflyon
I disagree with your assertion that willing participants cannot be degraded. I
can't seem to find a definition of "degraded" that would support that
assertion.

------
shitlord
This company has the marketing team of the year.

1\. They open a contest only to women

2\. Some women submit naked pictures because they want free stuff

3\. The marketing team adds in a disclaimer

4\. This blows up

5\. They nuke the entire contest and even the forum thread

------
darkstar999
The popularity contest is what makes it potentially degrading.

